# We have babies!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Desiree (Arreau's The Prayer), daughter of Journey and Lombardi and litter sister to Pearl, and our Angus (Silken Arreau Where's The Beef) had babies on Friday. Eight boys and two girls. Chubby and absolutely astounding colour. Mommy and her kidlets are doing fabulous. Desiree is a really good Mom- natural, easy whelper and attentive and thorough with the wee ones. ENJOY!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Sooo sweet! How old are the puppies?


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Aww, what sweet little pups


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a proud Mum, and a beautiful litter.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is one good looking litter. I love the dark ones and will be so interested to see their color develop. EVpoodle it looks like they were born on Friday.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! Another gorgeous litter!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for my puppy fix. Wonderful color on these pups.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, Cherie, how exciting. I guess I missed that Desiree was expecting! Congratulations!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A beautiful rainbow of red!!!! Going to love to see how the colors develop! Hope we get to watch


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The babies were born on Friday, so are two days old until midnight.

Thanks for the lovely comments. I will continue to post while the puppies are with us. After they leave and are with their new families send photos, will come here and let you all see how things are going and what their colour is doing.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations! Beautiful mama & pups.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

What a great looking litter! Hope we get to see how the colors develop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigoehring78 (Feb 25, 2019)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Desiree (Arreau's The Prayer), daughter of Journey and Lombardi and litter sister to Pearl, and our Angus (Silken Arreau Where's The Beef) had babies on Friday. Eight boys and two girls. Chubby and absolutely astounding colour. Mommy and her kidlets are doing fabulous. Desiree is a really good Mom- natural, easy whelper and attentive and thorough with the wee ones. ENJOY!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow.that is a lot of pups! I love red!

Martha et al


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

How sweet.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! 8 boys and 2 girls! Are you planning on keeping one?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

kontiki said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! 8 boys and 2 girls! Are you planning on keeping one?


We will watch the boys and see if one might be a standout. But, right at this moment, he would be related to every girl I have in my breeding program. I might import again in a couple of years, so we always keep that in mind.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am sounding greedy after such a short time, but how about some updates? 
Do I sound like I am longing for one of them??


----------



## Redbeard (Oct 8, 2018)

I will second the request for more pictures!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

They are such gorgeous babies !!! And what a beautiful and graceful mum Desiree is. Congratulations, and please, more pics when you can!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The dark dark pup with the brown & white diamond patterned collar (FB pics) is yummy! Is that one a male or a female? Wonder how dark it will stay...............


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> The dark dark pup with the brown & white diamond patterned collar (FB pics) is yummy! Is that one a male or a female? Wonder how dark it will stay...............


That baby is Toad, a boy. He is the darkest puppy we've ever had.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hope he turns out to be your 'keeper'!!!! LOL!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Posting an album!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Spectacular poodle puppies.


----------

